

Free 10TB Free Cloud Storage from China - yipct
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/11/19/international-users-can-soon-get-their-hands-on-10tb-of-free-cloud-storage-from-china-tencent/

======
cookingrobot
This could be useful as long as you treat the storage as essentially public,
and don't rely on it being there in the long term. I do photography for
friends and often need to share multi GB photosets. I use mega.co.nz (the
megaupload spinoff) instead of dropbox because they give 50GB free. Once I've
shared the files I don't really care if the service stays around, and I'm not
worried about anyone stealing this content.

------
jason_slack
I'm not sure I would trust storing my files using a service from China. Maybe
that sounds rude, but I feel like there is a demonstrated timeline of trouble
here....

------
theandrewbailey
That amount sounds outrageous. I wonder if they can keep backups of all that
stuff.

------
Nux
Yeah.. no.

